# grandpas kitty



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Gorgeous cat!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is very handsome! How are your kitties doing?


----------

